# Wow... Trip of a lifetime!!!!!



## Capt. Derek Lechler (May 9, 2006)

Friday, I was joined by Paul and Matt of Wallis. The conditions were absolutely perfect. The water temps have warmed to the high 50's, strong out going tide and overcast. I knew we were in for a good day. We grabbed our Waterloo Ultra Mags and tied on Corky Fat Boys and went to TOWN!! Ten minutes into the wade the first fish was caught and for the next 5 hours we caught and released 50+ in the 2-4lb range, 2 were over 6 and one 7lber. After a short lunch break we decided to make a move and see some new water. I idled up to the area I was interested in fishing and notice several mullet going crazy and an old slick drifting down the shoreline. We slid into the water and eased towards the action. Twenty yards in Paul hooks up with a solid 6lber. In the next hour and a half we caught and released 20 trout over 6 lbs. Six of them were over 7lbs and the biggest was 8 1/4. The three of us were in amazement of what we just witnessed. Talk about being in the right place at the right time. It may take me a while to top a trip like that. I have a few days still open this month and a few in January too, so shoot me a text or give me a call.


----------



## Capt. Derek Lechler (May 9, 2006)

*More pics from Friday*

..


----------

